# Amazon echo dot 2 help



## Dennis78

Hi 
I bought the Amazon echo dot 2 for my father yesterday. The set up went great. I have asked some medical questions it Tells I do not know how to answer that. Same when I ask some history questions I do not know how to answer that. I ask how do you say hello in Germany or Gaelic I do not know how to answer that. I have the WebMD app enable I have the translation app enable when asking these questions I tell echo to open up WebMD / translation app before I ask I do not have this problem when I use my google home in my bedroom. Is there a way to find out if Amazon echo dot 2 is working properly and up to date? Thank you for any help on this 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyB25

Did you try go through voice training? The Echo Dot has a much smaller microphone and speaker. Are you close to it? What does the history look like on the app you used to set it up? Did you try a simple request like "what is the weather in....." and add your location?

Google Home is completely different. Don't expect to do Google searches on an Amazon Echo and get the same results.


----------



## Dennis78

Hi TonyB25 when I try the voice training. I get voice tracing is not supported 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyB25

Are you running the latest version of the Alexa app? Are you sure you're connected to it? You can see installed skills, etc.? Maybe it's just defective.


----------



## Dennis78

Hi TonyB25. I do have the newest alexia app. and I do see installed skills. But when I going to settings. And click on Voice training it tells me Voice training is not supported


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyB25

I would suggest contacting Amazon customer support. Sounds like it just doesn't work. You can probably get a replacement if it's something they can't fix.


----------



## Dennis78

Hi TonyB25 I just wonder if I have the right Amazon Alexa. app on my iPhone 7 plus 64 bit. When I go into the App Store there's quite a few of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyB25

For Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amazon-alexa/id944011620?mt=8

For Android:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amazon.dee.app


----------



## Dennis78

Hi TonyB25 ok thank you I will try to remove and reinstall see if that helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

